# My "Dire Wolf" in his natural habitat



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Handsome boy! Love this picture


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great picture, lovely scenery and dog, thanks for sharing


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cute! a Game of Thrones fan I take it!

Lee


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

It's Ghost!! 
He's so handsome.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I like your "wolf". He can share my walk through the woods ant time. He is avery handsome and happy looking boy.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

He looks so happy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful WGSD! A real stunning looking dog.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

great pic! hes a good looking guy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your handsome boy with us, nice pic, looks like a great trail to follow.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I love him! He's so beautiful. Happy to see another WGSD!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great picture........A very handsome young boy.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

love love love~~~ im so partial to white <3 speaking of Dire Wolves, i stopped reading half way through book 2 i kept crying when one would die or get lost


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

How old is he ?


----------

